# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Trudnoća odmah nakon infarkta srca

## Bubica 78

Drage moje, unaprijed se ispričavam ukoliko je tema postavljena u pogrešan podforum.
Moje ime je Snježana, imam 37 godina, kćer od 15 godina i kao što sam naslov kaže, prilično sam specifičan slučaj, ili bar za drugi nisam čula.
Sve je počelo prošle godine u Listopadu (Oktobru), kada sam jedno jutro iznenada imala infarkt srca. Na bolničkom lječenju je sve uspješno sanirano i ugrađen mi je stent . Oporavak je tekao i više nego izvrsno, međutim. Prije 2 tjedna sam saznala da sam u 13 tjednu trudnoće. Automatski sam se šokirala. Sa suprugom sam imala odnos tri tjedna nakon infarkta, a odmah iza toga i mensturalni ciklus po urednom kalendaru.
Naredna mjesečnica je izostala (oko Božića) no kako sam zbog veoma niskog hemoglobina poslata na transfuziju i 10 jedinica željeza, dobila sam informaciju na hematologiji da se mjesečnica zna poremetiti i da to nije ništa neobično. Već nakon izostanka druge mjesečnice krajem prvog mjeseca, sam bila malo zabrinutija, no opet sam dobila sličan komentar da to zna poremetiti ciklus na malo dulje. Ja sam dala još koji dan da vidim hoćeli se pojaviti, riješena da odem kod doktora da vidim kaj se dešava. I tako prije dva, do dva ipol tjedna, ja sam iz radoznalosti napravila test i zanjemela ko riba. Trudna sam!
Naravno, odmah sam otišla ginekologu i trudnoću potvrdila. Ginekolog mi je nedvojbeno savjetovao prekid trudnoće radi mog kardiološkog stanja. Isto mi je rekao i kardiolog u klinici gdje sam bila na rehabilitaciji, i odmah su mi oba ispisala uputnice na ginekologiju u bolnicu Sveti Duh u Zagrebu. Tamo sam trudnoću potvrdila i razgovarala sa ginekologom da se zahvat prekida trudnoće što prije obavi.
Kako zakon u Republici Hrvatskoj, nalaže da žena nema pravo odlučiti o prekidnu trudnoće koja pređe 12 tjedana, mora se sastaviti komisija doktora koji bi donjeli odluku i na konto nje postupali.
Ja sam zadrzana na odjelu trudničke patologije 4 dana, čekajući odluku, a između ostalog sam bila vođena na preglede i pretrage kako na gineklologiji tako i na kardiologiji i farmakologiji, zbog koktela ljekova koji su mi prepisani terapiom za srce, masti, dijabetis i anemiju. Inače sam od 2014 i dijabetičar tip 2, da.
U svakom slučaju, danas kada je konzilij donio odluku da ne prekidam trudnoću unatoč riziku, ja sam se prepala i poludila. Sa kardiološke strane, moje srce izgleda i radi kao da infarkta nije ni bilo (osim malog komada metala u mojoj srčanoj žili na desnoj komori srca.), Farmakolog također ne vidi problem u ljekovima koji su inace C i D kategorije. Radi se o Brilique, Atorvox, Corprotect, Megalucon, Tritace, Concor, Fenolip.
I tako je donešena odluka da nastavim trudnoću. Psihički sam totalno rastrojena, jer su me prebacivali iz jendog moda stanja u drugi kao ping pong, ne ostavljajući mi mogućnost da bilo što kažem ili pitam a da dobijem konkretan odgovor. Inače ono što je najbitnije i što me je do srži najviše iziritiralo je činjenica da NITI JEDAN doktor nije svoje mišljenje naveo pismeno, dokumentirano na papiru, već samo usmeno, tako da nigdje ne postoji trag njihovih mišljenja i odluka. Osjećam se prilično ugroženo i to od strane lječnika klinike u kojoj pripadam kao građanin. Rizik je i dalje prisutan a ja ne mogu da učinim ništa.
Ukoliko netko ima bilo kakav savjet, što mogu učiniti i gdje se mogu javiti, da li postoji udruga koja se bavi pravima trudnica i tome slično.
Bez obzira koliko bi ja željela izneti ovu trudnoću jer je djete željeno (oko 10 godina samo pokušavali nakon drugog djeteta i kakav paradoks u kakvim uvjetima je začeto).
Svaki savjet je dobrodošao samo mi je vremena sve manje.
Hvala vam u naprijed.

----------


## sirius

Dobro dosla na forum.

Kako imam kcerku rodenu sa kompleksnom srcanim greskom malo sam proucavala problematiku odraslih zena sa srcanim greskama, izmedu ostalog i trudnoca.
Koliko je meni poznato najnoviji stavovi su takvi da se zene koje zele trudnocu ( a imaju problema sa srcem) moraju podrzati u toj ideji , te im se mora pruziti realno stanje stvari i rizik, a ne kao kao prije samo odrezano savjetovati da trudnoca nije preporucljiva. 
Ne znam da li postoji i neki dodati razlog inferkta koji je prosao, specificna anatomiji, tj .mozda neka prirodena srcana greska...u svakom slucaju , lijecnici zaista moraju biti realni oko opasnosti za nastavak trudnoce, a ne samo tvrditi da se ne preporuca trudnica iako je rizik za nastavak ( uz pracenje i oprez) tek nesto veci nego kod ostale populacije.

----------


## sirius

Ne postoji nikakva udruga koliko je meni poznato , ali uvijek mozes traziti drugo misljenje.
To je nesto sto zakon predvida. Mozda bi ga mogla dobiti u Petrovoj.
Ono sto sam zapravo htjela napisati u prvom postu ...misljenje ginekologa i kardiologa, ono prvo , ne bih nikako uzela kao pravo misljenje. Iz mog iskustva ginekolozi i kardiolozi bez iskustva vrlo cesto idu linijom manjeg otpora i proglase trudnocu izuzetno opasnom po zenu bez neke stvarne osnove, tj. samo na osnovu toga jer zena nije potpuno zdrava.
Trudnocu uz pojacani oprez iznose zene i sa puno ozbiljniim dijagnozama, i u ozbiljnijim stanjima, i sve prode ok. 
Tako da ja ne hih zanemarila tu cinjenicu ako je trudnoca zeljena.

----------


## Bubica 78

> Dobro dosla na forum.
> 
> Kako imam kcerku rodenu sa kompleksnom srcanim greskom malo sam proucavala problematiku odraslih zena sa srcanim greskama, izmedu ostalog i trudnoca.
> Koliko je meni poznato najnoviji stavovi su takvi da se zene koje zele trudnocu ( a imaju problema sa srcem) moraju podrzati u toj ideji , te im se mora pruziti realno stanje stvari i rizik, a ne kao kao prije samo odrezano savjetovati da trudnoca nije preporucljiva. 
> Ne znam da li postoji i neki dodati razlog inferkta koji je prosao, specificna anatomiji, tj .mozda neka prirodena srcana greska...u svakom slucaju , lijecnici zaista moraju biti realni oko opasnosti za nastavak trudnoce, a ne samo tvrditi da se ne preporuca trudnica iako je rizik za nastavak ( uz pracenje i oprez) tek nesto veci nego kod ostale populacije.


Infarkt nije uzrokovan nasljednom anomalio. Upitanju je klasičan "overload" organizma usljed radoholičarskih navika prema poslu koji obavljam. 
Anemija mi je od djetinstva prisutna al se nikad nije tretirala kao bolest koju treba sanirati, već nešto sa čime živim. Kardinalna greška lječnika opće prakse. 
Zatim je 2014 nastupilo otkrivanje dijabetisa tip 2, koji sam uredno kontrolirala ishranom, no ispostavilo se da je to samo karika u kontroli glukoze a ne i potpuno rešenje. 
Krajem 2016 organizam dozivljava prezasićenje i nastupa infarkt. Da bila sam pušač i pila kavu, no to je prestalo instantno nakon hospitalizacije i tako je dan danas. 
3 tjedna nakon se događe začeće kao iz verda neba, a pojava mensturacije odagnava sve ideje o mogućoj trudnoći, tako da to nije bila ni opcija a kamoli sumnja. 
Uz sve to prepisana mi terapija od gore navedenih ljekova od koje su većina u "kritičnoj" C i D skupini, dovoljan razlog da sam u strahu nastaviti trudnoću. 
I kao što sam napisala, sva mišljenja i željena i ne željena sam dobila od svakog pojedinaćno USMENO a ne napismeno. 
Riješenje je doneto da se trudnoća nastavi, protiv moje volje. To je rizik koji nisam voljna prihvatiti, posebice što lječnici nisu u stanju svoje stavove potpisati na dokumentu. To budi veliku sumnju.
Moram naći izlaz i ove agonije, to je razlog mog obraćanja.

----------


## sirius

Kao sto sam napisala, u svakom slucaju imas pravo na drugo misljenje.
Ginekolog neka napise uputnicu za drugo misljenje za ustanovu koja ima povjerenstvo kao Sv.Duh. 
( pretpostavljam da je to Petrova) .

----------


## Sybila

Bubica, jako mi je zao zbog svega sto prolazis  :Sad:  Nazalost, sv.duh jako lose stoji po pitanju priziva savjesti, sto moze imati ulogu u samoj odluci povjerenstva (meni jako jako mirise na to, pogotovo s obzirom na izbjegavanje pisanja). Nije ni Petrova nesto bolje po tom pitanju, pogotovo sad kad su im molitvenici ispred zgrade...strasno je kroz sto moras proci. Na tvom mjestu, ja bih otisla u Vinogradsku po drugo misljenje i na to imas pravo, mislim da ce biti nesto realniji i pouzdaniji po pitanju preporuka. Ali u svakom slucaju inzistiraj da ti napisu misljenje na Sv.duhu.
Sretno!

----------


## sasa

Potpis pod Sybilu. Inzistiraj na misljenju komisije i obrati se Vinogradskoj- tamo radi i Dubravko Lepusic koje se javno i aktivno zalaze za pravo na pobacaj i protiv priziva savjesti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Vinogradsku sam skroz zaboravila, ona je bolji izbor od Petrove.
( upoce mi nije jasno kako je moguce doci po sluzbeno misljenja, a onda ga ne dobiti napisano ?!)

----------


## Beti3

Mozda ti je opcija doci po drugo misljenje na ginekologiju u Rijeku.

A mozda da nadjes kardiologa koji bi ti tocno rekao kolika je opasnost od trudnoce za tvoj organizam i farmakologa da ti kaze koje su opasnosti za bebu od uzimanja lijekova.

Pa da lakse odlucis. Kako bilo, zelim ti sve najbolje.

----------


## Tanči

Ja bih radije u Rijeku.
Pred Vinogradskom već godinama stoje "molioci"
I koliko sam čula svi, osim jednog liječnika imaju priziv savjesti.

----------


## Sybila

Po nekim mojim info, vise doktora u Vin radi ab, tko ce ga znati  :Undecided:  a Rijeka mi nije pala na pamet, iskreno, da, to zvuci dobro.

Beti - napisala je Bubica da joj je njen kardiolog koji ju je vodio kroz rehabilitaciju, kao i njen ginekolog, savjetovao prekid. U svakom slucaju, u Vin ili Ri bi dobila kompletnu obradu.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja bih isto u rijeku. niti jedan doktor se nije pozvao na savjesti (bar je tako bilo prije 2 godine). a i molitelje se miče iz kruga bolnice.

http://hr.n1info.com/a182493/Vijesti...-je-manje.html

----------


## Tashunica

> Infarkt nije uzrokovan nasljednom anomalio. Upitanju je klasičan "overload" organizma usljed radoholičarskih navika prema poslu koji obavljam.


nemoj ovo uzimati zdravo za gotovo, isto je i meni rečeno nakon moždanog
pa se kasnije otkrilo puno dijagnoza.

što se tiče kardiologa ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla u magdalenu,
imam jako dobra iskustva s njima.

----------


## angel 1

I ja isto imam dobro iskustvo sa Magdalenom nakon što su mi dva kardiologa na Sv Duhu davala oprečna mišljenja..jedan je stalno govorio da mi nije ništa ( ja trudna 37 tj..guši me..puls pada-skače) , drugi je vidio rupu na srcu, pa slijedeći dan nije..pa bi me kljukao dvjema vrstama tableta..
A za drugi problem ja bi se naručila u Vinogradsku na pregled baš kod tog Lepušića..
I sretno ..kako god bilo..

----------


## Tashunica

bubice jutros sam prvo na tebe pomislila i što bih na tvom mjestu.

reci mi jesu ti radili TEE?

i ne mogu ti poslati pp, valjda zato što si nova
pa ako želiš napiši svoj mail da ti napišem neke stvari/upute.

----------


## Tanči

E da, Magdalena u Krapinskim toplicama je super bolnica.
I ima jako dobre kardiologe.

----------


## angel 1

Ne mora ići u Krapinske..imaju i podružnicu u Zagrebu..blizu autobusnog kolodvora.

----------


## Bubica 78

Oprostite radi kraće pauze i nejavljanja, bilo mi je malo previše svega pa sam nakon otpuštanja iz bolnice (četvrtak) uzela pauzu od svega da si odmorim glavu. 
Sutra idam prvo kod svog dosadačnjeg ginekologa i kod doktorice opće prakse da bi mogla uzeti još neke uputnice i za druga mišljenja. Di će me poslati to ću vidjeti sa njima no planiram i da odem kod privatnog ginekologa i kardiologa da dobijem i njihova mišljenja nakon čega ću biti nadam se pametnija. 




> bubice jutros sam prvo na tebe pomislila i što bih na tvom mjestu.
> 
> reci mi jesu ti radili TEE?
> 
> i ne mogu ti poslati pp, valjda zato što si nova
> pa ako želiš napiši svoj mail da ti napišem neke stvari/upute.


Jeste, radila mi je docentica Šikić koja je načelnik odjela za kardiologiju i rekla mi je da srce izgleda kao da nikad nije pretrpjelo infarkt niti bilo što drugo. Da je čak i živahno kao i da je bez ikakvih ožiljaka. 
mozes mi pisati na forumpath@yahoo.com

----------


## sasa

Jesu li ti dali pismeno misljenje?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## olja

I sta pise u otpusnom pismu?

----------


## Bubica 78

> Jesu li ti dali pismeno misljenje?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Konkretno: "Može da iznese trudnoću" ili "ne može da iznese trudnoću", ne postoji nigde napismeno i potpisom ovjereno

----------


## sirius

> Konkretno: "Može da iznese trudnoću" ili "ne može da iznese trudnoću", ne postoji nigde napismeno i potpisom ovjereno


Ali valjda su napisali neko misljenje o situaciji?!

----------


## Bubica 78

> Ali valjda su napisali neko misljenje o situaciji?!


Evo zaključak sa otpusnog pisma: 
Tijekom boravka učini se kompletna obrada kardiologa (nalaz u prilogu), i kliničkog farmakologa. Epikriza: kardijalna funkcija bez značajnih odstupanja i ne postoji kontraindikacija za nastavak trudnoće uz prilagodbu terapije. Klinički farmakolog također ne navodi apsolutne teratogenosti uzimanih ljekova, te za eventualni nastavak trudnoće savjetuje već spomenutu korekciju terapije. U dogovoru s pacijentom, nastavitiće se sa detaljnim nadzorom razvitka trudnoće i planirati RACZ s 16 tjedana.

----------


## Bubica 78

> I sta pise u otpusnom pismu?



Evo "zaključak sam napisala u postu iznad"

----------


## olja

Pa ipak su napisali svoje misljenje, tj. da nema kontraindikacija za nastavak trudnoce. Garancije ti svakako niko ne moze ni dati.

----------


## sillyme

Mudro su to srocili. "Ne navodi apsolutne teratogenosti" ali naravno ne navodi ni apsolutnu ne-teratogenost niti ima eksplicitna tvrdnja farmakologa o preporucenosti nastavka trudnoce nego samo da ako nastavis obavezno promijenis terapiju. Jasno je zasto...

Ja bi obavezno probala drugo misljenje i to ne bi uopce davala ovaj nalaz na uvid jer ne vole si medjusobno kontrirat bez obzira na pacjenta (na zalost).

----------


## jelena.O

Kad sam ja bila u sličnoj priči kaj se tiče farmakologije, bio je ispis bolesti koji je moguć uz određene lijekove, jednu bolest tj grešku iz spektra toga ima i moj klinac. Greška je bila kaj moj ginekolog nije provjeravao trudnoću, istina nisam ni ja mislila da sam trudna, osim kaj je jedno krvarenje bilo malo duže. Istina doktor s iskustvom bi trebao posumnjati na tako nešto. 
U svakom slučaju sretno što god odlučila da napravis

----------


## Bubica 78

Polkupila sam danas uputnice za drugo mišljenje na kardiologiji u Vinogradskoj i ginekologiji u Petrovoj. 
Ono kaj me najviše nervira je ćinjenica da kroz razgovore sa doktorima, me tretiraju kao da sam cirkuski praščić koji balansira na obruču, pa im je svima zanimljivo da me promatraju uz komentare koji ovise o mom balansiranju. Iskreno nisam očekivala toliku ne etičnost na koju se svi do jednog toliko zdušno pozivaju. No dobro idemo na sljedeći korak. 
Hvala vam svima na potpori <3

----------


## Bubica 78

Amiocentoza urađena. Čekamo rezultate...

----------


## sirius

> Amiocentoza urađena. Čekamo rezultate...


ali amnio nece pokazati bilo kakva moguća ostecenja koja nisu uvjetovana genetikom?!
da li si radila fetalnuehokardiografiju djeteta?

----------


## martinaP

Pretpostavljam, poznavajuci jedan donekle slican slucaj, da dolazi u obzir kasniji prekid trudnoce u slucaju loseg nalaza. Samo bas ne vidim poveznicu sa ovom situacijom.

----------


## sirius

> Pretpostavljam, poznavajuci jedan donekle slican slucaj, da dolazi u obzir kasniji prekid trudnoce u slucaju loseg nalaza. Samo bas ne vidim poveznicu sa ovom situacijom.


pa da, niti ja ne vidim poveznicu.

----------


## martinaP

Bubica78, da li to znaci da u slucaju urednog nalaza prekid trudnoce nije opcija?

----------


## Bubica 78

> ali amnio nece pokazati bilo kakva moguća ostecenja koja nisu uvjetovana genetikom?!
> da li si radila fetalnuehokardiografiju djeteta?


Da, u kompletu. Nalazi su 100% uredni. Amniocenteza je bio sljedeći korak, a nakon toka po potrebi svi ostali mogući i postojeći testovi.

----------


## Bubica 78

> Bubica78, da li to znaci da u slucaju urednog nalaza prekid trudnoce nije opcija?


Da, tako je. U slučaju urednog nalaza, trudnoća se neće prekidati što se mene tiče. Moja početna odluka za prekidom trudnoće je vezana za nekolicinu usmjenih i na prvu mišljenja raznih lječnika, gdje nije bilo mjesta ni za trunku optimizma. Mene, kao medicinski ne educiranu osobu, jednostavno je strah obuzeo i kao laik ja nisam vidjela drugu opciju. Ovo djete je 100% željeno i ako uvjeti dobrim procentom daju izgleda da se iznese, ja ću je iznjeti makar "uz brdo".

----------


## sirius

Drago mi je zbog tebe sto si mirnija.
Ali moram biti iskrena da ne vidim razlog zasto amnio tvom slucaju ( osim regularno zbog dobi) jer moguci problemi zbog eventualne neadekvatne farmakoterapije i tako nisu vidljivi tom pretragom.
Sto se stanja tvog srca tice i iznosenja trudnice, tu sam od prvog posta bila puno optimisticnija za razliku tvog ginekologa i kardiologa, i to nije nikad niti bilo upitno.

----------


## Lili75

Super Bubice sretno dalje!

----------


## Optimist

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica 78

> Drago mi je zbog tebe sto si mirnija.
> Ali moram biti iskrena da ne vidim razlog zasto amnio tvom slucaju ( osim regularno zbog dobi) jer moguci problemi zbog eventualne neadekvatne farmakoterapije i tako nisu vidljivi tom pretragom.
> Sto se stanja tvog srca tice i iznosenja trudnice, tu sam od prvog posta bila puno optimisticnija za razliku tvog ginekologa i kardiologa, i to nije nikad niti bilo upitno.


Ginekolog iz Sv. Duha koji mi vodi trudnoću je predložio da preduzmemo sve pretrage i testove koji mogu u mnogome pomoći i odkloniti eventualne sumnje kao i mene emotivno umiriti i kako bi ja staloženo prihvatila postojeće i nastupajuće čimbenike. On je radio prvo fetalnu ehokardiografiju, a dan nakon i amniocentezu. 
Čovjek je osjetio da sam bila jako uzdrmana po svim osnovama, i sam je pobjesneo na činjenicu da su me ko prasence vozali i slali i ljevo i desno sa gomilom različitih dijagnoza, priča i predpostavki, a da pritom nitko nije postavio adekvatan stav ma koliko moje stanje bilo manje poznato medicini (malo me taj dio čudi al ajde). Drago mi je posebno kaj je izjavio kolegiju da se ne radi o zamorcu već o ljudskoj osobi, makar i sa životinjom treba uspostaviti empatiju a kamoli sa osobom. On je jedini čovjek kojeg razumijem kad mi nešto govori jer svoju terminologiju svede na vokabular svakodnevnog običnog čovjeka. Moram priznati da mi je dao od svih, konkretan razlog da se primim za njega kao za slamku spasa, inače bi izludila. 
Od potencijalno malformiranog ploda zrelog za abortus do djeteta u procesu formiranja kojem već i ime dajem, jako je tanka linija, a posebno emotivna. Znam da bi mogle da me razumijete kao žene i eventualno majke.  
Dajem sve od sebe da ispravno postupim i koretkno prođem  :utezi:

----------


## Bubica 78

Hvala na podršci svima još jednom!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## sirius

Dr. Hafner pretpostavljam.

----------


## Lili75

100% Hafner

----------


## Bubica 78

> Dr. Hafner pretpostavljam.





> 100% Hafner


Da, tako je.

----------


## Sybila

Sretno Bubica  :Smile:  nadam se da ces nam se javiti kada dodje bebica  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica 78

> Sretno Bubica  nadam se da ces nam se javiti kada dodje bebica


Svakako  :Very Happy: 
Djelim i ljepe stvari ne samo napete  :grouphug:

----------


## Bubica 78

Evo nakon dva tjedna ležanja na patologiji trudnoće i nakon mnoštva testova i amniocentoze mogu javiti da je sve u najboljem redu i samnom i sa bebom. Za mene kažu da sam sa zdravljem u rangu sa prosječnom zdravom trudnicom. Sve moguće dijagnoze koje sam imala su se vratile u normalu. Šećer mi ne prelazi 6 (najčešće oko 5.1-5.3) za razliku od činjenice da sam prije trudnoće imala konstantno oko 15 jedinica. Anemija kao da ne postoji, hemoglobin je u normali. Štitnjača je bila blago povišena al je i ona sad u normali. Generalno je sve normalno. Curica je zdrava i super se razvija. Promjenili su mi terapiju za srce koja sadrži 70% manje ljekova od koliko sam pila, a i to kroz par mjeseci prestajem piti. Odpustili su me, uz redovite kontrole i za sad sve teče kak spada. I dalje se nemerem otjeti dojmu da su lječnici totalno zabezeknuti mojim slučajem. Taj me moment još vujek drži, no jako sam daleko od one prestrašenje trudnice koja je 3 mjeseca nakon snažne terapije za posinfarktno stanje, saznala da je trudna i zbunjena uz gomilu još zbunjenijih lječnika nije znala di i na koju stranu. 
Samo neka sve ide ispravnim tokom i krajem kolovoza curica dolazi na svijet <3

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Ginger

bas mi je drago da je sve ok!
sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

sretno i dalje

----------


## Sybila

Bubica, jako mi je drago cuti da sve dobro napreduje i da ste obje dobro  :Smile:  sad uzivaj u trudnoci i javljaj nam se i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hvala Bogu da je sve u redu, jako mi je drago, sretno!!!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

supeeer *Bubice*, bit će sve ok!  :Heart:

----------


## paklenica

❤

----------


## Bubica 78

Drage moje da vam javim kako sam i obećala, porod je bio 10.08. dva tjedna ranije na carski, radi visokog tlaka. Curica, 3350g i 48cm ocjena 10/10. Danas otpuštene i obe smo u najbolje redu. A sada idemo ka onome što sljedi. 
Hvala vam svim na podršci! <3

----------


## olja

Cestitam!

----------


## jelena.O

Čestitke

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitam!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam Bubice!

----------


## Beti3

Čestitam! Divne vijesti!

----------


## celeste

Čestitam, malo sa zakašnjenjem ali od srca.
Baš je počelo napeto ,cijela priča , pa sam jedva prodisala do sretne vijesti. 
Predivno

----------


## Ginger

Cestitam!!! Drago mi je da sve dobro ispalo! Uzivajte!

----------

